# Respiratory Infection Sounds?



## isl3cat (Jan 9, 2021)

Hi friends, I was wondering if any of you could link me to videos or sounds of what a respiratory infection in rats sounds like. 

One of my little guys seems to be a bit more congested than his companion, and when they're sleeping or snuggling, his breathing sounds a bit labored? It reminds me of when I'm trying to sleep while having a cold. Like trying to breathe while your nose is clogged. He doesn't make the same sounds when he's awake and free roaming, though he is a bit less active than he was when I first got him. He could also just be getting old (my boys will be 2 years old in March).

Any input or advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

My advice would be to take him to a vet if you're concerned.


----------

